# 1.2



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello [one],
I am not going to go into all the details why, but I much prefer the first one.

Jasmin


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

The first picture here [one].

Jasmin


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

The second one seems muted


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

?Hand of reassurance?

The hand isn?t the subjects. I can only assume it?s of a warm loving female due to the skin tone. I would imagine this ?lady? is reassuring the subject due to him/her crying, although him/her is unable to cry. Again the subject?s nose has been severed off... which would leave the face to appeal ?flat?.

I like it.

Why have you zoomed in on the second photo?

Cheers.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

I also prefer the first picture, I agree with Jasmin, the second seems a little muted, and blurry like you mention.

Greg


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

I love it, it's interesting.

A little off topid, but I love Princess Mononoke [one], i'm assuming you do as well?


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

Haha, ya those are like forest spirits from Princess Mononoke. It's an interesting movie, about evil, humans, industrialization. The critters are cute


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

severed said:


> I love Princess Mononoke


*Thumbs up*... "Top man"  ... Fooly Cooly, Cowboy Bebop, Black Jack, Shadow Skill, Steamboy, Hellsing, Blue Gender, Evangelion, .hack//SIGN, Berserk, and Trigun are some of my favourites =).

(Highlighted ones: I love)


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I love Evangelion, Princess Mononoke, 3x3 Eyes, Akira.

Have you seen Initial D Darren?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The dark circles around the eyes "speak" to me. They make me feel sad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

jimmyb said:


> I love Evangelion, Princess Mononoke, 3x3 Eyes, Akira.
> 
> Have you seen Initial D Darren?


I?m not so keen on 3X3 eyes? I only *brought* the first serials? although now I only download anime? the last one I downloaded which was good/ok was called ?Wolf?s rain (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf%27s_Rain )??

Initial D? I haven?t seen the anime although I have played the game ?Initial D Special Stage?? this was one of the first games I coped after chipping my PS2? =).


----------

